# H150i Pro Lüfter ein Lüfter läßt sich nicht richtig regeln



## Buchseite (25. November 2019)

*H150i Pro Lüfter ein Lüfter läßt sich nicht richtig regeln*

Hallo zusammen,

habe die Corsair H150i Pro in Verwendung. 
Einer von 3 Lüftern wird nicht vernünftig angesteuert.
Nach umstecken ist ein anderer Anschluß betroffen,
ich denke das dies am Lüfter liegt?
Hat jemand diese Erfahrung auch gemacht?
2 Frage: Warum bekomme ich im Corsair Userforum keine Aktivierungsmail vom Admin?
Kann dort so leider keine Beiträge  einstellen.

Gruß

Buchseite


----------



## Buchseite (26. November 2019)

*AW: H150i Pro Lüfter ein Lüfter läßt sich nicht richtig regeln*

Siehe hier: Gigabyte AORUS SIV Auslesetemp Lüftersteuerung und Corsair Link Temp Auslesung
Thread 2


----------



## Buchseite (27. November 2019)

*AW: H150i Pro Lüfter ein Lüfter läßt sich nicht richtig regeln*

Ist dasForum nicht mehr durch Corsair Mitarbeiter besetzt?


----------

